# Apache parallel zu IIS ? Probleme...



## Deletemaster (18. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe xampp installiert, den IIS beendet.
wenn ich nun xampp starte, wird auch die Startseite aufgerufen. Klicke ich auf English/Deutsch
wird versucht eine Seite aufzubauen aber das ca. 30 min lang und es passiert nichts mehr!
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, wie ich den Apache installieren kann um PHP ausführen zu können?
Ich möchte doch bloß ein bißchen php üben...
es kann doch nicht so ein großes Problem sein.
Ich habe auch schon versuch PHP als Modul in den IIS zu integrieren aber das war auch nichts.
Also parallel dazu aber irgendwie geht es nicht
BITTE helft mir.
Danke
gruß
Frank


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2004)

Hast du denn im Apache das PHP Modul richtig eingebunden?
Dann sollte das kein Problem sein.
IIS und Apache zusammen sollte eiegtnlich auch gehen, allerdings natürlich nicht auf Port 80 

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Deletemaster (18. Oktober 2004)

ich habe in der hhtpd.conf den Port 80 in 81 geändert und den IIS beendet.
Es wird auch nicht mehr localstart.aspx aufgerufen.
Aber es geht einfach nicht.
bei Xampp heißt es: keine konfiguration notwendig, installieren und fertig.
allerdings liegt hier auch das mysql-verzeichnis unterhalb von c sondern unterhalb con c:\apachefriends\xampp\
aber das nur nebenbei.
Es kann doch nicht so ein großes Problem sein xampp zu installieren, localhost aufzurufen und dann irgendwas zu sehen....

Wie sieht denn eigentlich die Standardlösung (Installation) von Apache und PHP aus?
denn die müsste doch funktionieren, wenn ich den IIS beende und deaktiviere oder?
Danke für die Hilfe
gruß Frank


----------



## Radhad (18. Oktober 2004)

Du musst alle Dienste vom IIS beenden, nicht nur den IIS Dienst, soweit ich weiß. XAMP ist ja eine Distribution die direkt funktionieren sollte. Was is tdas denn für eine Startseite, die von XAMP selber oder eine von dir erstellte?


MfG Radhad


----------



## Deletemaster (18. Oktober 2004)

das ist die Startseite von xampp.
Wenn ich den IIS beende, werden die anderen Dienste wie FTP und SMTP ebenfalls beendet.
Ich starte xampp mit xampp_start.exe
es öffnet sich der Browserin der Adressleiste ist nun: C:\apachefriends\xampp\install\start.html
auf der Begrüßungsseite habe ich die Möglichkeit zwischen englisch und deutsch zu wählen.
Beim Klick auf Deutsch bekomme ich:
"Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"
in der Adressleiste steht nun: http:://localhost/xampp/lang.php?de
tja an was liegt das jetzt?
Keine Ahnung...
Kannst du mit dieser Aussage etwas mehr anfangen...?
Danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (18. Oktober 2004)

Das Problem dürfte eigentlich nicht direkt am Xampp liegen. Ich vermute eher einen Konflikt mit einer anderen Anwendung.

Was passiert, wenn Du ein Browserfenster öffnest und nur »http://localhost« in der Adressleiste eingibst?

P.S.:
Im Xampp Ordner befindet sich übrigens auch eine Version des Xamp-Starters OHNE Browserfenster zu öffnen, die heißt (glaub ich) xampp_start_nobrowser.exe - oder so ähnlich. Das löst zwar nicht das Problem, nervt aber beizeiten doch schon mal


----------



## Deletemaster (19. Oktober 2004)

Beim Aufruf von localhost wird angezeigt:
"Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"....
Ja das mit dem without_browser hab ich auch schon versucht, hat aber nichts genützt....


----------



## Deletemaster (19. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe jetzt xampp deinstalliert.
Den IIS komplett deaktiviert.
Ich habe apache_2.0.52-win32-x89-no_ssl.msi installiert.
Danach müsste (Apache gestartet) beim Aufruf http://localhost
etwas angezeigt werden --> "Die Seite kann nicht angezeigt werden"
Jetzt wollte ich Schritt für Schritt vorgehen und bleibe hier schon hängen.....
Wie soll ich denn vorgehen?
Wie gesagt ich habe im SysTray dem ApacheMonitor und der läuft... |> (<--grüner Pfeil)


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Oktober 2004)

Wie ist der Inhalt der 'hosts' Datei ( normalerweise c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\ ) ?
Hast Du eine Firewall?


----------



## Deletemaster (19. Oktober 2004)

Also ich habe nochmal von vorn angefangen,
habe php in den IIS integriert.
Ich habe ein Verzeichnis in wwwroot mit dem Namen php angelegt und dort die Beispieldaten von einer CD reinkopiert
wenn ich jetzt http://localhost/php/test.php aufrufe wird mir auch was angezeigt...*Freu*
Allerdings wollte ich mir andere Beispiele ansehen da bekam ich "teilweise " Meldungen wie:
zum Beispiel in der Datei Formulare auswerten
Notice: Undefined variable sent in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\PHP\Chap_04form_getval.php4 on line 15
Notice: Undefined variable name in C:\Inetpub\wwwroot\PHP\Chap_04form_getval.php4 on line 15
(das mit dem Chap ist der Ordner von der CD)
Das Formularwird mir angezeigt
php3, php4 habe ich dem IIS übergeben also er interpretiert dies auch..
aber warum kommt diese Fehlermeldung,
wird php nicht korrekt ausgeführt?
Immerhin ist dies die Beispiel CD von PHP 4 Grundlagen und Profiwissen!
Hast du ne Ahnung?
Danke
gruß
Frank


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Oktober 2004)

> Notice: Undefined variable



Diese Fehlermeldung kann getrost übergangen werden. Sie ist lediglich ein Hinweis darauf, das Variablen nicht vorher deklariert wurden. Aus Sicherheitsgründen wird das emfpohlen, ist aber nicht weiter wild, wenn man es nicht beachtet.

Das läßt sich in der php.ini ausstellen. Informationen dazu findest Du in der PHP-Dokumentation: http://de2.php.net/errorfunc


----------



## Deletemaster (19. Oktober 2004)

Danke für den Tipp
ich kann also jetzt davon ausgehen, daß php auf meinem rechner ausgeführt wird und ich "anfangen" kann zu lernen...
Theoretisch ist es doch sicherlich möglich, daß ich alle Anwendungen die ich in ASP.NET geschrieben habe auch in php schreiben kann oder?
Und vilene Dank nochmal


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Oktober 2004)

Grundsätzlich schon, nur das es natürlich einige Unterschiede geben wird - ich kenne mich aber leider nicht mit ASP.NET aus.


----------

